# Dreissiggrad Clothing Sponsoring



## Punkguybonn (5. September 2006)

Nun ist es soweit, es gibt die ersten Shirts unseres neuen Labels!

Mit *Dreissiggrad Clothing * präsentieren wir euch ein neues Clothing Label aus Bonn - die Designs sind beeinflusst vom Bikesport, Musik und Fotografie.











Der Vertrieb läuft über http://www.DareDevil-Cycles.com, die Preise siedeln sich im Mittelklasse Niveau an.

Die Shirts sind aus 100% Baumwolle und kommen in fetter 205 Gramm Qualität.

*Wir suchen noch einen Teamfahrer, den wir mit den Shirts supporten können.* Falls ihr Interesse habt, mailt Fotos oder Videos *PLUS* einem kurzen Fahrerprofil an [email protected]

*Bitte keine Fotos und Anfragen über PN oder in diesem Thread - sonst gibt das nur wieder Chaos*

Wir sind mal gespannt auf die Einsendungen - bitte beachtet jedoch, das wir ein gewisses Können voraussetzen, immerhin reiht ihr euch damit bei folgenden Teamfahrern ein (beide MTB) :

- Patrick Schaller
- Veikko Renner













Cheers

Christian


----------



## Flatpro (6. September 2006)

eure mailbox sollte dann schon besser nicht voll sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punkguybonn (6. September 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> eure mailbox sollte dann schon besser nicht voll sein


 

Immer nur maximal 10MB schicken, dann sollte des klappen 

Hat ja nun hingehauen.... aber wundere mich, wie wenige BMX er im vergleich zur MTB Fraktion Interesse haben....


----------



## UrbanJumper (6. September 2006)

Punkguybonn schrieb:
			
		

> aber wundere mich, wie wenige BMX er im vergleich zur MTB Fraktion Interesse haben....


die bmxer hier kann man an 2 händen abzählen..


----------



## RISE (6. September 2006)

Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ihnen die Klamotten nicht gefallen...


----------



## evil_rider (6. September 2006)

oder BMXer keine MTB-labels fahren (wollen)....


----------



## aurelio (7. September 2006)

> Ich habe nix gegen MTB... Es haben nur zuviele MTBler was gegen BMX!



Soviel dazu.


----------



## evil_rider (7. September 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel dazu.




bezieht sich eher auf das gemeinsame fahren... ich persönlich trage eigentlich kaum BMX clothing... ausser mutation(was ich denn noch davon habe)...


----------



## Flatpro (8. September 2006)

also ich trag die klamotten, die ir optisch gefallen....


----------



## Rayndeor (8. September 2006)

ich trag am liebsten keine Klamotten ;D


----------



## AerO (8. September 2006)

ey ich find fox trikots voll stylisch und fett ey, rofl, lol, hahahahaha. 
gay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (8. September 2006)

Rayndeor schrieb:
			
		

> ich trag am liebsten keine Klamotten ;D



Nackt den durch den Park rollen ist wirklich ganz angenehm


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. September 2006)

nackt mit gummistiefeln no footer aus der spine ins flat und direkt nach dem landen weiter treten, molox machts vor...wirklich..


----------



## Flatpro (8. September 2006)

ich will video/foto beweis


----------



## Molox (8. September 2006)

ne das ist privat


----------



## Flatpro (8. September 2006)

dann soll der liebe uj mir das mal per icq schicken.. der herr könnte sich auch so mal wieder bei mir melden, ne????


----------



## RISE (8. September 2006)

uj - juuuu geee - klingt ja richtig gefährlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I bins d i bins (9. September 2006)

wo bleiben die engen hosen?


----------



## crossie (9. September 2006)

ohne hier irgendwem doof kommen zu wollen... ich hab nicht schonwieder bock auf die ewig andauernde diskussion "emtehbeh oder be em icks"... führt zu nichts und kuchen bekommt am ende eh keiner.

ich finds nur arm dass es wieder darin ausartet, - da wirft jemand mal kostenlose (mehr oder weniger natürlich) klamotten in den raum, und ihr seid nur am rummosern. 

wenn ihr keinen bock drauf habt weil euch die klamotten nicht gefallen, dann _lasst halt das posten_ in dem thread. man man man.

ich finds persönlcih immer wieder toll dass es firmen gibt die "mal eben so" n sponsoring raushauen, also freut euch doch. 

cheers
crossie

p.s: euren privat-chat was das naggisch radfahren angeht könnt ihr bitte auch woanders hin verlagern. danke.


----------



## RISE (9. September 2006)

Ja, du hast ja recht, nur ich glaue im BMX Board wäre er, naja, vielleicht nicht besser aufgehoben, nur er könnte mehr Leute erreichen.
Hier im Forum hätten von den ohnehin wenigen BMXern hauptsächlich Flatpro, Stahljunk oder Kater das hohe fahrtechnische Level für ein Sponsoring. Heißt nich, dass alle anderen schlecht sind, aber es ist nunmal so.


----------



## Aff?e (9. September 2006)

abooo


----------



## UrbanJumper (9. September 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> uj - juuuu geee - klingt ja richtig gefährlich...


in der szene nennt man mich einfach nur "tschey", das hört sich zwar wie ein dummer affe an, aber ich muss es mir jeden tag anhören, jetzt wirklich!


----------



## RISE (9. September 2006)

Wenn du willst können wir tauschen - ich werd öfter mal Bill genannt


----------

